# Rigging tips/rigging questions



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

man july was tough! I can't wait til the big girls start feeding, anyway been trying some stuff but also.having serious rigging issues. I have had some trouble with rage toads and getting them to run the right way....how do I keep the hook up top? And also do you have to have weighted hook to.rig a shadalicious....i tried to rig it weightless and it just spins and is quite frustrating ruining an expensive bait like that, and one more question...any thoughts on money hounds? Bought some but don't have any 5/0 wide gaps currently....any tips on them?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I went through a ton of hooks before I settled on some for the Rage Toads. I like the weighted (3/8 oz) Stanley hooks. They are frog/swimbait hooks which will kill 2 birds for you. I can't fish a swimbait without a weighted hook. 

I have some money hounds too but haven't done anyhing with them. They're about to be delagated to the "pond box". 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> man july was tough! I can't wait til the big girls start feeding, anyway been trying some stuff but also.having serious rigging issues. I have had some trouble with rage toads and getting them to run the right way....how do I keep the hook up top? And also do you have to have weighted hook to.rig a shadalicious....i tried to rig it weightless and it just spins and is quite frustrating ruining an expensive bait like that, and one more question...any thoughts on money hounds? Bought some but don't have any 5/0 wide gaps currently....any tips on them?


Rage toads - yeah...those types of baits can have issues staying right side up. Just part of the game...try a bigger hook.

A hollow bodied swimbait needs a keel...so a weighted hook is best. I prefer Owner Beasts.

Never fished Money Hounds. Erterbass has tho...where has he been??


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

For rage toads I have better luck with using a 5/O hook. And with Yum Money hounds....no offense but it was a waste of money....I still have 3 left in my pack and im yet to have a blow up on them....I throw a sammy all the time and have a lot of success but for some reason the YMH I cant get anything going with them....I also used a big 5/O widegap as well.....goodluck!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the advice....where im trying to fish you have to be completely weedless

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Never used money hounds before but I just tried one of these.
http://www.landbigfish.com/showcase.cfm?PID=1452
Only fished for about half an hour. Had a NICE strike. Missed him though because I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Those look good....i am glad I don't live near that place

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah haha. I'm only a few miles away. Cant stay away from there.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't even feel like a kid in a candy store....i feel like a crackhead at a crack convention lol.....that place has EVERYTHING!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I have found this is the best rig for the money hound. It fits in perfect and I have better hookup percentages than a frog.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice....what size would you recommend? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Don't know.. Maybe 6ot frog hook?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I use Gamakatsu 4/0 offset shank worm EWG hooks for Rage Toads. Every once in a while it will land upside down, but don't even worry about that. I have hooked and landed several bass reeling that frog upside down! It swims about the same either way, and it seems like hookup isn't affected.


----------

